# Copper fancy x copper crowntail



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Male- copper fancy hmpk









Female- copper crowntail

















Successful spawn yesterday just waiting on them to hatch, I’ll keep you guys updated 🤙🏼


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## MaGiC74 (Aug 17, 2020)

Rudeboy706 said:


> Male- copper fancy hmpk
> View attachment 1024579
> 
> 
> ...


Yay, the fish are so beautiful  Hope they all turn out healthy!


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Alright, we got bouncing fry today. I’ll post pics when they are free swimming 🤙🏼🤙🏼


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Some free swimmer today 🤙🏼


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Fry are 2 weeks 🤙🏼🤙🏼


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

pics don’t do justice, they are very shinny like a silver dollar. Excited to seem them grow 🤙🏼


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

some of the copper frys starting to grow out nicely

























Then there’s this one 🤔


----------

